# leather hood bra?



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

didnt really know where to post this, i figured you interior upholstery guys would probably know best. but i just wanted to know how hard it would be for me to make myself a decent leather bra just to cover the front 1/4 of the hood. no bumper involved.
this is pretty much what im trying to accomplish, but in a dark grey leather.








would it would be worth my time to attempt it, or should i try an upholstery shop?


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'll help you out kyle if you're doing it.


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (RichieMK4Rich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RichieMK4Rich* »_I'll help you out kyle if you're doing it.

you know how to do this stuff?
and how do you keep finding my threads hahahaha


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (KyleCrish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KyleCrish* »_
you know how to do this stuff?
and how do you keep finding my threads hahahaha









yeah I've been messing around with fabric...and know how to sew(...).

and about finding your threads... I think this is the only one I've actually found besides the FS thread for your wheels which was in your sig. And this was a just a coincidence hahaha I was looking for diy on some interior stuff that needed to be clarified (messing with suede).


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

i know man, i was just kiddin. well anytime you wanna do this id be down. what kind of leather fabric should i buy for the outside of the car?


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'd buy those Polyurethane/polyester type fabric. not real leather but it has the looks.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (RichieMK4Rich)*

been talkin to a local shop about this for a couple weeks now. stay away from REAL leather; you cant get it wet, it will need to be conditioned constantly, it it gets wet and shrinks you may not be able to get it off your car, and mucho dinero.
I will post up pics when i get it done. No rush right now with show season still 1.5 months away but I def want to get it done


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_been talkin to a local shop about this for a couple weeks now. stay away from REAL leather; you cant get it wet, it will need to be conditioned constantly, it it gets wet and shrinks you may not be able to get it off your car, and mucho dinero.
I will post up pics when i get it done. No rush right now with show season still 1.5 months away but I def want to get it done










maybe you can help me then, is the suggested polyurethane/polyester fabric ok to use? and how exactly are you shaping your's to allow it to contour with the shape of your hood. will it pretty much just be an ultra tight fit? im just worried about the area of the mk5 hood that bulges up on the sides. i dont want a big gap between the center and the sides.
edit: and if you do get it done sometime soon, can you just show where you stitched and your basic dimensions?


_Modified by KyleCrish at 9:07 PM 2-17-2010_


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (KyleCrish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KyleCrish* »_
maybe you can help me then, is the suggested polyurethane/polyester fabric ok to use? and how exactly are you shaping your's to allow it to contour with the shape of your hood. will it pretty much just be an ultra tight fit? im just worried about the area of the mk5 hood that bulges up on the sides. i dont want a big gap between the center and the sides.
edit: and if you do get it done sometime soon, can you just show where you stitched and your basic dimensions?

_Modified by KyleCrish at 9:07 PM 2-17-2010_

ill keep you posted. right now tailking to the shop; its going to be somewhere around $300-$500. i also doin diamond stiching. That pic is actually perfect so i could use something for reference.
as for fitment. Its for pure show, so i would like to keep it tight enough to not be "loose" fitting but i wont be driving with it


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

ahh i see. alright, well i just dropped by jo-ann fabrics to check out some materials. most of them seemed like they would work in the faux-leather and vinyl areas. but i need to find something for the back side, i dont want the harsh vinyl stitching touching my paint. but i also need something water resistant or easily dryable.


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

bump. i found some nice/cheap material. too bad its the wrong color


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (KyleCrish)*

where did you find it?


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (RichieMK4Rich)*

jo-ann fabrics. it was navy blue. i need grey.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (KyleCrish)*

bra coming in less than a month. local shop is doing it. going to be sick


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

be sure to post some pics!


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

i still wanna make mine. i just feel like it'll turn out like sh*t.


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_bra coming in less than a month. local shop is doing it. going to be sick

how much are they charging you?


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I almost want to attempt this just to try it and see how it works out.


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (RichieMK4Rich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RichieMK4Rich* »_I almost want to attempt this just to try it and see how it works out.

lets attempt it at the same time. i want one before dustoff.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (KyleCrish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KyleCrish* »_lets attempt it at the same time. i want one before dustoff.
 "bra off" @ DustOff?







ill just say its not going to be more than $500


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_ "bra off" @ DustOff?







ill just say its not going to be more than $500

whaaaaat i wouldnt pay more than $200. it cant be _that_ hard...


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *KyleCrish* »_
lets attempt it at the same time. i want one before dustoff.


for sure I have spring all next week to be working on my car so we could do it then maybe.

_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_ "bra off" @ DustOff?







ill just say its not going to be more than $500


wow I don't think it'll be that much???


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (RichieMK4Rich)*

Depending on how it is mounted, the material type, and the amount of sewing that needs to be done, Id say that it should only run about $350 max. Id use some sort of micro-suede or terry cloth material on the backside to keep it from scratching the paint.


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (RichieMK4Rich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RichieMK4Rich* »_
for sure I have spring all next week to be working on my car so we could do it then maybe.

im gonna be on a cruise from monday till friday















we'll have to find a time when we both have a couple days to get it done.


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

will do, let me know after the whole cruise thing. haha


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (KDI_CUSTOMS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KDI_CUSTOMS* »_and the amount of sewing that needs to be done, Id say that it should only run about $350 max. 

im having some custom stitching done








and i didnt say i was _paynig_ $500 im not pay over $500 though. . you will see


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

custom stitching huh? top notch i guess hahaha


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (RichieMK4Rich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RichieMK4Rich* »_custom stitching huh? top notch i guess hahaha

are we talking like lambo/bugatti style diamond stitch or what? i wanna know what these guys are doing to charge that much.


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

same dude lol


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

update??....


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (RichieMK4Rich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RichieMK4Rich* »_update??....

tax season put the bra on the back burner until next month. IT WILL BE DONE THOUGH for Waterfest


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

keep us posted I'll still be here hahaha. I want to see that custom stitching lol.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (RichieMK4Rich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RichieMK4Rich* »_keep us posted I'll still be here hahaha. I want to see that custom stitching lol.

will do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZachRabbit (May 19, 2009)

*Re: leather hood bra? (KyleCrish)*

sent IM.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: leather hood bra? (ZachRabbit)*

Sub'd


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

we need progress!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (KyleCrish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KyleCrish* »_we need progress!

I will have it done by Cult Classic. . Unlce Sam bent me over


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

progress? it's been a month lol


----------

